# hatching of eggs



## Nuran (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, 
my tortoise KK put three eggs on about the 20th of march. As it laid them i removed them and put them in a flower pot full of seasand because i was told to do so. It has been almost three months now and there is no sign of the eggs coming up. so i brought the flower pot in from the garden to the house and kept it under a light. Now will the eggs come up and should i remove the light????? 
Pls help me because two of my other tortoise had another 10 eggs between them and i need to repeat this same procedure for them too. 

Thnks


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Nuran:

Welcome to the forum!!

May we know your name and where you are?

Maybe it hasn't been warm enough outside for the eggs to develop.

I always bring them inside and place them in an incubator. But I have hatched box turtle eggs on a closet shelf in the past (not in an incubator).

What kind of eggs are we talking about?

Have you tested the temperature under the light? You don't want to cook the eggs.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Nuran (Jun 18, 2011)

hi my name is Nuran Gomez. i hv seven star tortoises.
yup i checked the temp. under the light but it wasnt more than 33 i think

Will the eggs come up or will they just crack under the soil?

i dug the soil a bit and took a look at the egg without moving it and it had small crack marks and had got translucent. Is it ok that this is happening when its under the soil????

I dnt knw much since this is the first time i have witnessed this procedure

PLs help me.

Thanks
Nuran


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi Nuran:

I don't keep star tortoises, so I really have no experience with their eggs. But turtle/tortoise eggs in general hatch under the soil. The babies crack the egg and hatch out, then they dig their way up through the dirt to get out. Since you are in Sri Lanka, I would have to assume that the eggs will be fine in the ground. And if they are fertile, you will see babies eventually.

Here's a link to a star tortoise site:

http://startortoises.net/breeding.html


----------

